# Vicious polar bear attack... and no one helped!



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 24, 2007)

Warning - graphic images of a Polar Bear attack at the Zoo in Banff, Alberta

These pictures were taken while people watched and did nothing to stop the attack!

Reports from the local newspaper say that the victim will make a full recovery.

This is not for the squeamish...


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 25, 2007)

that is just adorable!! :lol:


----------



## Retired (Nov 25, 2007)

Yay !!  for the Polar Bears  !...:dance:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 25, 2007)

Sometimes, you're a little scary, Steve...


----------



## braveheart (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm glad I saw the pictures, this thread really had me worried.........................


----------



## HA (Nov 25, 2007)

They have got to be the cutest things! I want one.


----------



## Retired (Nov 25, 2007)

> They have got to be the cutest things! I want one



As cute and cudley polar bears appear to be, and they are when they are young cubs, as has been demonstrated in recent births in zoo's, polar bears are very strong and vicious animals.

As we have heard in recent years their population is dwindling, because of the melting ice cap.

Not to detract from the intent of this thread, but as an admirer of polar bears, we should be aware of their nature and characteristics.

My admiration of polar bears is refected in the mural I had painted on the back of our motorcoach.  The mural can be seen using the link below my signature.



> Sometimes, you're a little scary, Steve



Yup...I often scare myself...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 25, 2007)

> As we have heard in recent years their population is dwindling, because of the melting ice cap.



That's just one of those tree-hugging hippie Greenpeace myths... :hippy:

The truth is their numbers are increasing but they've taken to wearing suits and ties and taking over the CEO positions of large corporations.


----------



## HA (Nov 25, 2007)

Steve, your mural is wonderful. Nice touch to a motorcoach. I still want the baby polar bear....


----------



## Banned (Nov 25, 2007)

HeartArt,

I'm going to the Bahamas on Friday and I'm bound and determined to bring back a dolphin.  Surely it can live in my bathtub, can't it?!


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 25, 2007)

i wonder if my landlord would let me have a cute little polar bear!!!!


----------



## HA (Nov 25, 2007)

BG, you lucky ducky going to the Bahamas on Friday! I hope you have a really fun and relaxing time.

Well, I think you actually could have a baby dolphin. Build yourself an indoor salt water pool and you could have the baby dolphin and swim with it too!

Make sure you use sea salt. Table salt won't work. When I was a teen I tried keeping a lobster alive in the bathtub with table salt but it didn't work.


----------



## ladylore (Nov 25, 2007)

> Make sure you use sea salt. Table salt won't work. When I was a teen I tried keeping a lobster alive in the bathtub with table salt but it didn't work.



Thats so cool HeartArt


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 25, 2007)

> Make sure you use sea salt. Table salt won't work. When I was a teen I tried keeping a lobster alive in the bathtub with table salt but it didn't work.



Of course not. I don't know any living organism that can survive on a diet of salt alone. 

Unless there's a healthy layer of poutine under the salt.


----------



## sunset (Nov 26, 2007)

I was afraid to open this too, because I LOVE polar bears! Thx for sharing. Now I want one for a pet.


----------

